# Motto's



## Wolfmann (6 Feb 2011)

Anyone have a consolidated publication for Motto's in the CF or NATO...including tri-tervice?

I'm specifically looking for Pathfinder/Recce motto(s).


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Feb 2011)

Some found with Google:  http://www.military-quotes.com/mottos/Canada.htm

ME


----------



## Journeyman (10 Feb 2011)

_Illic est haud commodum pro apostrophe in "mottos"_



(There is no need for an apostrophe in "mottos" )   

Apostrophe Defence League


----------

